# Cut list sketchup script



## PaulO (11 Jun 2008)

I have been using an old ruby script to generate cut lists. This had all sorts of problems in that it wouldn't group components together or give the dimensions in a sensible order.

Today I found an improved version of this script that I thought others might appreciate.

You can download it here:
http://sketchup-pro-groups.googlegroups.com/web/CutListAndMaterials32.zip

When you unzip it, make sure you use the folder names stored in the zip file.

It will list sheet goods separately if you apply a material to them that includes the word "plywood", "sheet" or "veneer".

It sorts the dimensions to give consistent lengths, widths and thicknesses.

It can list parts (such as screws, dowels etc) separately, if you give them a component name with the word "part" in it.

The only downside is that it lists imperial volumes in board feet, but I have modified my version to the more UK friendly cubic feet. (pm me if you want this version)

There is a discussion about this script, showing a version history here:
http://groups.google.com/group/Ruby-API/browse_thread/thread/41990420606da989/244d39b1a8012627


----------



## frugal (11 Jun 2008)

That link does not work, but this one does for me.

http://groups.google.com/group/sketchup-Pro-Groups/files?&sort=name

That displays all of the files, if you scroll down there are three versions of the cutlist, the most recent version is 33.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Jun 2008)

Version 3.3 is the latest. I just did a write up last weekend.

Note that currently, it does not work correctly with components that are not aligned parallel to the axes and you absolutely must make components. It doesn't work with groups or "loose" geometry. I've contacted the author about correcting the alignment problem and I'm waiting to hear back about it.


----------



## PaulO (11 Jun 2008)

frugal":bwx94ivh said:


> That link does not work,



Strange, it works fine here.

I had read that it didn't cope well with rotated components, but the author does describe a work around, which seems a bit convoluted as it involves components within components.

I had also read elsewhere that the author had contacted the developers of sketchup about the rotational problem, in fact here is a description of the workaround from the author





> You may have a problem where the dimensions given for your component are larger and not what you know your component to be. What you are seeing happens when the components axes are not aligned with the main axes. Here is what you need to do to get the correct measurements.
> 
> 1) Create your object aligned to the main axes.
> 2) Select the whole object.
> ...


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Jun 2008)

There are other plugins that don't seem to have this problem of dealing with rotated components. I suspect that it has to do with the way the script is written. Hopefully there will be a change coming.

I hadn't seen that work around description you posted. Thanks for posting it.

I don't care for nesting components if there isn't a good reason for it. It tends to complicate the model, particulalry when componets definitions are associated with different layers.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Jun 2008)

Just thought I'd post an update on this topic. Although I tried, I couldn't get in touch with the author of the script. I did find a very patient friend who knows Ruby and he was able to correct the script so that it no longer has the problems with components that aren't aligned with the global axes. I have edited my DCB blog entry and uploaded the new version there.


----------



## PaulO (20 Jun 2008)

It still doesn't seem to be working correctly 





I created a cuboid form, made it a component, then copied it. I made the new component unique, then triple clicked to select it and rotated it.

All components then selected and cutlist 33a was run.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Jun 2008)

"I made the new component unique, then triple clicked to select it and rotated it. "

Can you post a screen grab with the components highlighted?

This sounds like you've rotated the geomtry inside the component. Don't do that. In fact you should never do that. Going by your description, the component should still have been highlighted after making it unique. At that point you should get the Rotate tool and rotate the component.


----------

